# Goldfish eating Sand?



## datkatliono (Jul 28, 2003)

I swear my goldfish is eating the sand i bought today to help plant my amazon sword. I took him out of the tank and put him in a fish bowl until I was done planting the tank. He is now continuously swimming around picking up large clumps of sand and sticking it in his mouth :roll:. IM SURE THIS IS A PROBLEM. Isn't it? At first he was spitting it out but I dont think so anymore. The tank is still a bit cloudy from the sand & there are still little sand covered air bubles on the bottom and floating around the surface. I would have waited a night for it to clear up but I couldn't stand seeing him gulp around the bowl any longer :shock:. NOW HES EATING SAND. Is this because he never encountered it before- I mean his tank had small gravel in it before and he put that in his mouth :roll: .


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

goldfish do not belong with sand. it is instict for a goldfish to be poking at the substrate. sand is extremely harmful for goldfish because the sand can get trapped in their gills, and cause inflamation, sickness, death, wounds,etc. sands+goldfish=big boo boo.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

there is a much higher chance of your goldfish getting sick or dying with sand substrate. it just doesn't work with goldfish. sand is good for tropical fish tho. 8)


----------

